# VirtualBox تحدي الاجهزه الوهميه وسر المهنه الكبير



## ehap012 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام سلام سلام ونعمه رب المجد معاكو كلكو
ازيكو عاملين ايه يارب تكونو بي كل خير وصحه وسلامه
نخش في الموضع وبرضه تحدي 
بس قبل التحدي هو سر من اسرار المهنه
بي اختصار ازي بعمل الشروحات
ازي بنزل او بجرب ويندوز
او بشغل برنامج جديد وبسطبه
طبعا صعب كل شويه افرمت الهارد او انزل برنامج واجرب فيه
طب بعمل ايه كل ده بي الفيرشوال Virtual
يعني ايه 
بي اختصار يعني وهمي
برامج ال Virtual
عمتا بي تعمل جهاز وهمي او اسطوانه وهميه
نقدر نفرمت ونعمل اللي عايزينه
Virtualization of Operating Systems
يعني محاكاه انظمه التشغيل
سعني نقدر نصتب ويندوز او لينكس او اي نظام تشغيل
وتصتب اي برنامج لي التجارب
نخش في الجد
VirtualBox
فيرشوال بوكس اهم وافضل برنامج لي الانظه الوهميه
معلومات عـن البرنــامج
المطور : صن ميكروسيستمز (Sun Microsystems)
اللغة : انجليزية
النسخة : 3.0.6
تتوافق مع : ************************************s 7 , ************************************s 98 , 2000 , ME , Vista , XP
الحجم : 67,9 ميغابايت ( تقريبا )


لغة البرمجة : سي ++ (++C)
النوعية : برنامج محاكاة ( ادارة النظام )
الترخيص : مجاني !!
يعني بي بلاش لا كراك ولا سريال واحزانون
اولا التحميل


http://dlc-cdn-rd.sun.com/c1/virtualbox/3.0.12/VirtualBox-3.0.12-54655-Win.exe?e=1259196465&h=d732d3f9b904a469a6c4cd6d55cef3e9/.exe

او خشو هنا
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
واختارو اول
VirtualBox 3.0.12 for ************************************s hosts x86/amd64 
تانيا التصتيب

ده شكل البرنامج اول ما ننزله






نضغض عليها يظهر كده





وبعدين












































يا تري فيه اسهل من كده
نكمل وبدون كلام







كده احنا ستبنا البرنامج ونزلنا نخش نتعرف بقي عليه ونظبطه
اول ما ندوي فينيش تظهر دي







اللي عايز يسجل يسجل مش عايز كنسل
ندوس علي 
New












.







نلاحظ اننا نقدر نصتب اي نظام تشغيل او اي برنامج















هنا نقدر نخش نظبط الرامات وكده ولازم الرمات تكون كبيره شويه







الصوره الجايه عشان نحط النظام الوهمي سواء في بارتيشن لوحده او مع اي حاجه بس لازم يكون في مساحه كبيره شويه























ألصوره الجايه نختار المساحه














كده احنا اختارنا خلاص







فينيش







وفينيش كمان




​


----------



## ehap012 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

دي بقي شاشه البرنامج الرائيسيه بعد ماظبطنا الكلام 







هانخش لي شرح قوايم البرنامج





















يا تري فيه شرح اسهل من كده ولا ايه
الصوره الجايه الخاصه بي الهارد ومساحه التخزين نزود ونقلل وكده









الجزء الجاي اهم جزء لاننا بي نختار نسخه الويندوز او نظام التشغيل من الهارد ديسك ممكن طبعا من الاسطوانه ولكن بفضل انها تكون من علي الهارد اسرع وافضل ومرنه اكتر







ركزوووووووو
تركيز



































كده اتعرفتو علي البرنامج واهم قوايمه
جربوه وبي امانه هايعجبكو
نجي لي هنا










كده احنا جاهزين لي التصتيب ندوس استارت







وكده نقدر نصتب ومش تخاف فرمتواعمل اي حاجه وكل حاجه
وجربو البرنامج ونزلوه وابعتولي وقولي عملتو ايه​


----------

